
Building a Serverless CMS Using AWS and Hugo - boyter
https://nickmchardy.com/2018/03/building-a-serverless-cms-using-aws-and-hugo.html
======
indigodaddy
This looks great! Imagine the author may not even know it hit HN.. if the
author sees this, please consider open sourcing to GitHub etc!

------
the_arun
Nice, the screenshot looks neat. Is this the tool you built? Is this available
as open source project?

~~~
boyter
I personally did not build it. But you should be able to contact the author of
the blog post on their blog and ask them for more details.

